# Dust Collection



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a Bosch router and a Kreg router table. And because my shop is pretty small 
(12 x 14) I've modified the table so a old Black and Decker Workmate holds the table when in use. When not in use they hang on a wall giving me my floor back. Phew!

Now that you know all that I'm looking for ideas on dust collection. How can I hook up a removeable dust collection system. Sheet metal or pw or ? Clip on or slip-in some kind of hanger or? I'm hoping one of you have solved this problem already and take a couple pictures for me.

Thanks in advance and I will check back a couple times a day in case I've left off some vital piece of information.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Berry, I listed all the dust collection and other accessories for the 1617 in a sticky thread under general routing. Your best bet is to go with a small (5 gallon) high power (2 hp) shop vac or bigger and your choice of the Dust Deputy Deluxe from Oneida-Air, the CV06 from Clear View Cyclones or Rocklers Dust-Right separator. The Bosch VAC005 hose works great with these items. Photo 3 shows the 1617 on the right with an adapter in place, photo 4 shows a dollar store stick on led light that helps you see what you are working on.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

*My Small Shop DC*

My shop is also my 2-car garage so I have to have something small, compact and portable. I purchased a 1HP DC from Harbor Freight some years ago and decided to add the Dust Right system from Rockler as a separator. I used a 15 gallon fiber drum in place of the 30 gallon recommended by dust right. It works great. I used 1/8" hardboard instead of the steel drum top and added some 1/2" round foam backer glued just inside the top of the drum as a seal. The Harbor Freight DC was small enough that I mounted it on top of the drum so now I have a self contained DC that I sit on a small moving dolly for portability when I need it. It works great. I barely get any dust in the DC bag and a lot in the drum. It's a 4 inch system so it works for my table saw. I purchased the Bosch system hose from Amazon as it fits perfectly to my Triton TRA001 router dust port. I just had to purchase a reducer or I can directly attach the hose to my shop vac. The picture is with the Bosch hose attached. I recently purchased 50 feet of clear DC hose for connecting to my 4 inch tool ports.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rich, very good this system will copy.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

When floor space is at a premium, another great benefit of an effective separator (I used a shop-built Thein separator) is that the DC system or shop-vac (which has its own large footprint) can be mounted on the wall since the separator is what needs to be emptied.

earl


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

richjh said:


> My shop is also my 2-car garage so I have to have something small, compact and portable. I purchased a 1HP DC from Harbor Freight some years ago and decided to add the Dust Right system from Rockler as a separator. I used a 15 gallon fiber drum in place of the 30 gallon recommended by dust right. It works great. I used 1/8" hardboard instead of the steel drum top and added some 1/2" round foam backer glued just inside the top of the drum as a seal. The Harbor Freight DC was small enough that I mounted it on top of the drum so now I have a self contained DC that I sit on a small moving dolly for portability when I need it. It works great. I barely get any dust in the DC bag and a lot in the drum. It's a 4 inch system so it works for my table saw. I purchased the Bosch system hose from Amazon as it fits perfectly to my Triton TRA001 router dust port. I just had to purchase a reducer or I can directly attach the hose to my shop vac. The picture is with the Bosch hose attached. I recently purchased 50 feet of clear DC hose for connecting to my 4 inch tool ports.


Hi Rich, I plan on using one of these 1hp HF units through the wall, to blow the fine dust outside (no bag). It is almost 1 mile to the closest house north of us, and we almost always have a south wind here in west Texas. We are going to be using a 45 gallon plastic drum with a sealed metal lid, and Rockler fittings and a baffle. My question is how long have you been using this unit, and what problems do you foresee? We will only be using one hose with quick connects, for a one machine at a time setup.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I can see I haven't been clear about my needs. I have a dust collector but what I'm looking to make is something like this item: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22208&site=ROCKLER 
that I can slip onto my router & table to capture the mess. 

Sorry about the confusion, communication has never been my trump suit - just ask my wife.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Berry, the idea is to capture the dust at the bit so you do not need a box. Make sense?


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Mike said:


> Berry, the idea is to capture the dust at the bit so you do not need a box. Make sense?


My Kreg router table and previously my Rockler table had those dust ports attached to the fence. Sometimes they work really well but there are times they don't seem to work well at all (or not well). I'm always running around the shop with my vacumn cleaning up the mess. I've never tried to figure out which cuts are the problems. So I thought I'd give something like the product posted above a go.


----------



## thm33578 (Aug 7, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## thm33578 (Aug 7, 2012)

like this idea!!!


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Willway said:


> Hi Rich, I plan on using one of these 1hp HF units through the wall, to blow the fine dust outside (no bag). It is almost 1 mile to the closest house north of us, and we almost always have a south wind here in west Texas. We are going to be using a 45 gallon plastic drum with a sealed metal lid, and Rockler fittings and a baffle. My question is how long have you been using this unit, and what problems do you foresee? We will only be using one hose with quick connects, for a one machine at a time setup.


I would be a little concerned about trying to drive too large a DC with just the 1 HP unit.
I have been using mine for about a month but my hose runs are all short so far.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Willway said:


> Hi Rich, I plan on using one of these 1hp HF units through the wall, to blow the fine dust outside (no bag). It is almost 1 mile to the closest house north of us, and we almost always have a south wind here in west Texas. We are going to be using a 45 gallon plastic drum with a sealed metal lid, and Rockler fittings and a baffle. My question is how long have you been using this unit, and what problems do you foresee? We will only be using one hose with quick connects, for a one machine at a time setup.


 The 1Hp Harbor Freight DC is a decent unit, they have 2 different 1Hp units, I recommend the green unit as it has a induction motor and is not as noisy as the red unit which uses a universal motor.
The green unit is about $20.00-25.00 more but worth the difference IMHO.  I have the green 1Hp unit & the 2Hp unit, the 2Hp is connected to a trunk line of 4" PVC to all the tools in my shop except my scroll saw which is connected to the 1Hp unit. Both DC are connected to a Thien type separator which work very well, currently I use the 1Hp without a filter bag and just vent it outside and plan to change the 2Hp to do the same since nothing comes out but a little very fine flour type dust .


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

Because my 2 car garage doubles as my shop, space is definitely an issue if I wanted to park my vehicles in it. I purchase a shop vac and set it up under the counter of my compound miter saw. From the shop vac the hose goes to a 5 gal. bucket with a special lid that seperates the large particles from the small stuff. From the lid of the bucket, the hose connects to a 2" dust colletions system you can buy at the local big box stores. I have several ports that can be open and closed when I connect my hoses to them for the various tools. Works pretty well accept on the compound miter saw which tosses dust everywhere despite my best efforts to come up with something. 

My router has a port that I attached a 1-5/8"hose to. It goes out the side of my router table cabinet where I can connect it to my 2" hose. My Incra fence also has a hose attachement so I can put the hose there as well.


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

Here is my set up for the dust collection. The Shop Vac is under the compound miter saw.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> The 1Hp Harbor Freight DC is a decent unit, they have 2 different 1Hp units, I recommend the green unit as it has a induction motor and is not as noisy as the red unit which uses a universal motor.
> The green unit is about $20.00-25.00 more but worth the difference IMHO.  I have the green 1Hp unit & the 2Hp unit, the 2Hp is connected to a trunk line of 4" PVC to all the tools in my shop except my scroll saw which is connected to the 1Hp unit. Both DC are connected to a Thien type separator which work very well, currently I use the 1Hp without a filter bag and just vent it outside and plan to change the 2Hp to do the same since nothing comes out but a little very fine flour type dust .


Thanks Bob, I was definitely leaning toward the green one. We will probably not run a line because all the machines will be along one wall and the long Dust Right hose will reach every machine that needs dust collection. We need to get one set up before winter and this information will help. There is another problem I have heard of with these units, it seems they tend to get hot when the bag is removed. Ducted out the wall, as I plan to do, they move so much more air without the bag connected that they tend to overheat. I think the same is true with the 2hp unit from what I have read. I have tried to buy just the 2hp blower but they do not sell it as a complete assembly. I think I am going to buy the 1hp, if it burns up I will keep taking it back until I find one that doesn't. Or I may just get the 2hp unit and use just the blower, undecided:fie:.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Dick, I just got my Green 1 hp HF DC up and running and am very happy with it.

I have it sitting a top of the cyclone barrel (Rockler's $20 cyclone fittings) and it venting outside through a Dryer Vent pipe and baffle. No noticable dust outside. I use the Dust Right hose and fittings and connect to one tool at a time like you plan on doing and with the hose expanding to only the length needed the suction is optimal. The only issue with the Dust Right fittings is that any fitting that utilizes a metal clamp you will need to have another metal clamp to go around where the rubber covers the plastic fitting or it will pop off. I have the DC connected to one of those tool/vac switches where when you hit the power the DC comes on so haven't noticed the unit over heating. Overall it has been good at collecting dust from the source.

All I have left to do Dust Collection wise is I'm going to try a 4" Tee-Wye at the Cyclone with 2 Blast gates so I can use the frequently used miter saw that is 3 feet away (On Paper It Works) and build a wooden Dust Bucket for under the Router table as making a dado type cut still produces a mess.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Marco said:


> Hi Dick, I just got my Green 1 hp HF DC up and running and am very happy with it.
> 
> I have it sitting a top of the cyclone barrel (Rockler's $20 cyclone fittings) and it venting outside through a Dryer Vent pipe and baffle. No noticable dust outside. I use the Dust Right hose and fittings and connect to one tool at a time like you plan on doing and with the hose expanding to only the length needed the suction is optimal. The only issue with the Dust Right fittings is that any fitting that utilizes a metal clamp you will need to have another metal clamp to go around where the rubber covers the plastic fitting or it will pop off. I have the DC connected to one of those tool/vac switches where when you hit the power the DC comes on so haven't noticed the unit over heating. Overall it has been good at collecting dust from the source.
> 
> All I have left to do Dust Collection wise is I'm going to try a 4" Tee-Wye at the Cyclone with 2 Blast gates so I can use the frequently used miter saw that is 3 feet away (On Paper It Works) and build a wooden Dust Bucket for under the Router table as making a dado type cut still produces a mess.


Thanks Marco, That is what I really needed to know. I was unsure the 1hp would take care of some of worst machines (planer, joiner , router table). In my old shop I had a 3hp, 220v trim removal blower that moved a huge amount of air. I plan on mounting the 1hp unit up a little high out of the way. I'm afraid of mounting on top of the drum, as it might just start to sound like one. I am planning to use 2x4s on the building purlins to keep it from vibrating the building sheet metal.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Willway said:


> Thanks Bob, I was definitely leaning toward the green one. We will probably not run a line because all the machines will be along one wall and the long Dust Right hose will reach every machine that needs dust collection. We need to get one set up before winter and this information will help. There is another problem I have heard of with these units, it seems they tend to get hot when the bag is removed. Ducted out the wall, as I plan to do, they move so much more air without the bag connected that they tend to overheat. I think the same is true with the 2hp unit from what I have read. I have tried to buy just the 2hp blower but they do not sell it as a complete assembly. I think I am going to buy the 1hp, if it burns up I will keep taking it back until I find one that doesn't. Or I may just get the 2hp unit and use just the blower, undecided:fie:.


Dick, when I first got mine that was a concern so I used my amp meter to check the current draw with and without the bag and the difference was negligible, so I went with no bag and after a couple of hours scrolling and no bag on the 1Hp green DC the motor is barely warm. I am not the least bit concerned about heat. I also did the same test on my 2Hp DC and again the difference in current is negligible and will also vent it outside. What I did to vent outside was fit a piece of 1/2" scrap plywood in the window with a 4" hole in it and fit a piece of 4" hose there from the DC and close the window down onto the plywood. With the over hang from the roof the plywood does not even get wet when it rains. Good luck


----------

